# 10+ Maytag washer oil leak. LAT2300AAE



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

very typical, if it is just a little oil it will be no problem. If it starts to run out, then you have a problem that will need to be repaired.


----------



## rebar (Jan 14, 2009)

I found soil soaking all the dust under and behind the washer. Not just a little spot.

I found the lip seal part #436000. Do I need the Lip Seal Tool Kit (part #430588)to install it? What other parts would I need to complete the job, and when will I know its time? 

Thanks for your time hardwareman.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you will definetly need the tool, thats a good washer so go ahead and just do it soon.


----------



## rebar (Jan 14, 2009)

Just talked to my local Maytag to get a idea of price. They said they dont replace the seal and only replace the tranny $300. Also said the lip seal is for the top keeping the water in.:huh: ?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

PART # 207843 lip seal kit for center shaft on trans. costs about $10.00


----------

